# What is JKD?



## sweeper (Jun 5, 2002)

Question to someone knowledgeable in JKD:

when someone asks you "what is Jeet Kune do" how do you answer? I practice it but it's hard to explain what is and isn't JKD.. Is there realy any deffinition?

To add to this, JKD includes aspects of other arts, so say you like to throw in a bit more kali or silat into your fighting style..  where would JKD stat/stop, or would it?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 8, 2002)

Interesting question. My instructor often refers to a technique as a Muay Thai round kick, a savate side kick, a Wing Chun trap, a kali destruction...it's easy to wonder where the JKD is! Speaking as a JKD beginner, it seems to me that it's in the _strategy_ that these specific techniques are placed and used in, for the most part, and maybe in a few techniques as well (straight blast, stop-hit, and the emphasis on HKE). I'd be curious to hear other answers as well.


----------



## sweeper (Jun 8, 2002)

if that is true than it seems like you could apply JKD to any combat situation given a base of techniques, I don't think that is nessisaraly true..


----------



## bscastro (Jun 9, 2002)

A few thoughts:

1. From another beginner's standpoint, JKD is more than the techniques that comprise the "system." It is about the training I think. My instructor often stressed the importance of "aliveness" in our training. I think in a way, JKD can be "applied" to many, but the same techniques can also be NOT JKD. For example, if you walk through a drill such as hubbud, and you're talking about the kids, or what you're going to watch on television, you are NOT doing JKD at the moment. However, if you are focused on your task, and (depending on skill level) try to challenge yourself and your partner, and try to be in the moment, at that point you are doing JKD. Many JKD instructors take aspects from different martial arts, but I think the key is how these aspects are trained. 2. With this in mind, I think JKD doesn't start and stop with what techniques your are doing, but how it is trained. However, I think there is also a focus on practicality and efficiency in JKD. For example, Paul Vunak wrote in one of his books, "JKD is the jab that lands before it is seen." My instructor uses elements of boxing and Thai boxing, but he adapts it for combat. Therefore, some of the techniques, such as the Thai switch round kick, we use but we shorten the switch as much as possible for the most power. Also, we modify our boxing covers to account for the fact that we don't have a boxing glove on, etc. 
3. JKD is about the process as well as the system. When you are training, I think it is that you are _doing_  JKD as opposed to _knowing_ JKD. Bruce Lee spoke a lot about self-expression. To fully express oneself, one must be fully in the moment. It was humorous one day when I was sparring with my instructor. I was trying too hard to get in a certain technique, or to do a certain stop kick which I was waiting for a certain entry. After the round, my instructor told me to "Just be. Let it come out." After that, I was surprised as the same technique I was trying to do came out much more easily as well as several others, and I wasn't able to pull of a stop kick, but other defenses/counterattacks I had trained more heavily were coming out more successfully. I was--to some extent--just "being" and therefore I was more relaxed and let my training come out. My mind was more alert as I was not "looking" for a specific thing.

Anyways, just some thoughts on what I would say...by the time I was done, I'm sure the person asking would be done listening!


----------



## YODA (Jun 10, 2002)

Good answer bcastro  

JKD is about process, method - about how, when & why rather than what.


----------



## sweeper (Jun 10, 2002)

yeah, I kind of think JKD is a mentality, hitting your opponant before their attack hits you and training for speed and efficience.


----------



## IFAJKD (Jun 20, 2002)

bscastro: 
What a terrific explination of JKD. Really. Too often people describe JKD in terms of what it isn't. Classical, forms, absense katas,  yada, yada, yada.  It seems that JKD is not found in the sum of its techniques but in the totality of it's application to what is useful to you according to your personal and developed attributes. In other words, It is in the application of the concepts of JKD that allows you to look at other systems and styles and utilize what is effective in them. It isn't lumping one technique from here and another from there, But rather, training in a way that flows from system to system and technique to technique and range to range. If this "flow" is present, what you see is rather unspecified and unidentifiable. Within these concepts exist the "Jun Fan" cirriculum. these are the basics that Bruce taught (some call it original JKD) The danger is in thinking that Jun Fan or JKD ends with these techniques. It does not. It expands constantly to address the threats that exists today. 
In this way I personally look at JKD as a journey and the systems that I currently teach and train in as the vehicles I use on this journey.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 21, 2002)

Personally, I look at JKD as evolution.  For someone with a 'classical' martial arts background, this is easy to see, but it applies to others who've trained nothing but JKD, or other, less formalized arts.

It's evolving from the techniques, forms, and drills.  Subtle changes, omissions, and additions that make your JKD _your_ JKD.

Cthulhu
1am and not thinking coherently.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 23, 2002)

I heard someone in my school say "JKD isn't a style, it's a 
philosophy.  The style, is called Jun Fan".  My understanding is
that Bruce first taught Jun Fan, which is the style he fought the
experienced master with (Wing Chun, Jun Fan .. same thing?),
which gave him the inspiration to develop JKD.  Your thoughts?


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 24, 2002)

Jun Fan is JKD but JKD isn't Jun Fan.

Jun Fan is the system Lee developed using his (incomplete) knowledge of Wing Chun and stuff from other systems.  Essentially, he used stuff from other martial arts systems (Western and Asian) to supplement or change what he thought were weak areas of Wing Chun.  I've also heard Jun Fan described not as a concrete system (i.e., Jun Fan Gung Fu), but simply as the gung fu taught by Lee Jun Fan.  Kind of the same thing, really.

So, Jun Fan is JKD in that it can have the JKD 'concepts' or 'philosophies' applied to it, just like any other system.  So, TKD _could_ be JKD and karate _could_ be JKD.  JKD is not Jun Fan in that, since JKD is not a 'style' or 'system' per se, saying JKD is Jun Fan would limit JKD by trying to define it as any one thing.  However, most people do seem to teach Jun Fan gung fu/kickboxing as a base for teaching JKD.

Cthulhu
it's early and I'm babbling.


----------



## Magua (Jul 10, 2002)

jkd as bruce lee intended it to be in my opinion is not a style..it's more of a term he used to bring across a point..the point that we all must do everything possible to become the best without being restricted to one style or mindset by insisting one is better than another..
  all styles have positives and negatives..keeping this in mind will help us all to expand our capabilities and learn more than we imagined we could


----------



## bscastro (Jul 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Magua _
> 
> *jkd as bruce lee intended it to be in my opinion is not a style..it's more of a term he used to bring across a point..the point that we all must do everything possible to become the best without being restricted to one style or mindset by insisting one is better than another..
> all styles have positives and negatives..keeping this in mind will help us all to expand our capabilities and learn more than we imagined we could *



Well put. Also, I wanted to add that JKD is about a person expressing themselves--their strengths, weaknesses, body type, etc.--and using these attributes and qualities to become the best they can be. It is not about turning a person into a "JKD" man or for example, a "Kali" or "Karate" man (or woman).  

Bryan


----------



## Magua (Jul 23, 2002)

nicely put friend..there are few who understand the original idea of this art as well as most others..it is most inspiring to see one who does


----------



## MartialArtist (Aug 28, 2002)

JKD is all arts, and is no art.

Now, in JKD, there are few necessary techniques you do learn like the finger jab and such, regardless of your "own" JKD.  But JKD is your own.  All JKD practitioners learn certain techniques.  But they form the little branches that makes it their own.


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Magua _
> 
> *nicely put friend..there are few who understand the original idea of this art as well as most others..it is most inspiring to see one who does *



Here Here :asian: :asian: 

It is VERY inspiring to see on ewho does!!!


7sm


----------



## Samurai (Aug 29, 2002)

I think JKD can be expressed as the art of 

1.) Developing the Tools
2.) Refining the Tools
3.) Dissolving the Tools

Whatever that "TOOL" is or were it comes from is not the point.
THanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## sweeper (Aug 29, 2002)

maybe, but it's mor than that, there are principles for developing them and sharpening them.


----------



## IMAA (Oct 10, 2002)

Lets examine this from a finer point:

JEET KUNE DO :  "way of the intercepting fist"

TO INTERCEPT one must learn some of the finer points of what Sigung Lee was adding.

Take the 5 ways of attack:
PIA
HIA
ABD
ABC
SDA

With these you get things that intercept  Biujee, jeettek's, paksau

are these techniques or tools?  I think thier both.  Do all systems have them?  For the most part yes.  Can they be adapted in any martial art?  YES!

Can you do a PakSau in Karate against  back fist?  yes!
So Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do vs.  JKD Concepts all your looking at is the name behind it,  yet at the same time we're all looking at a total picture.  YOU and your opponent.   EXPRESS yourself with expression by martial art but yet, rather express yourself by using one of the 5 ways of attack.  AT that time you just used JKD no matter what system you just used.....In Karate, TKD, KungFU, Boxing, JuJutsu, Kali, Etc.....  the 5 ways of attack are there, in JKD thier just labled and you can pick them out easier.  Once you place a tag/label on something you've just created a system whether or not you wanted to.  So is JKD a system?
Thanks

CORY


----------



## IFAJKD (Oct 10, 2002)

Actually, although the 5 ways of attack are universal, they do not exist as a part, labled or not, of every system. And No you cannot pak sao a backfist, not a good one and thei is not what trapping is about. Try to pak a jab, You really have to train trapping to see for yourself where it fits in. try it for instance of a blast and then you will see where trapping fits into the picture. Trapping a punch was never what was intended. a punch is thrown and retracted. no way to trap. Vunak( perhaps the mosy prolific trapper around, will also tell you you cannot trap a punch, not a good one) If you have ever applied such pressure that your opponent does not turn and duck, can't really swing back but only can bring up his hands for guard/protection.......that is where you trap. just wanted to add here.


----------



## ace (Oct 10, 2002)

The Art & fighting Method of Bruce Lee!
Taken From his Books.


:boxing:


----------



## IFAJKD (Oct 11, 2002)

Evolution....read on


----------



## ace (Oct 11, 2002)

What are U tring to say???


The old art  must change
As the night turns to day
& the day turns to night.

???????????????????????
:jediduel: :jediduel: :jediduel: :jediduel:


----------



## IFAJKD (Oct 13, 2002)

Lots of intellectual babble. So many people are quick to quote Bruce Lee and throw out his words as justification without thinking them through very closely. Trapping is the most misunderstood range there is. When, why how as well as motive is really not understood by too many people even those trainign the art. Not too sure why this is but it is. I would think that as they spar and attempt to functionalize the art they would see the problems with how they are trying to capitalize in this range. Trapping is not a goal, its a response to another goal or desired result. 
Bruce Lee may have been able to trap a punch but not by many. Trapping is more of a response from the result of a blast or your opponents response to your pressure. They defend...you remove their barriers.

JKD has evolved through Dan Inosanto and others. Yet to ask which is better or valid OJKD or JKDC is like asking what is better a car or a boat. Everything has it's place. Now this doesn't mean however that a Karate person leaving their style and becoming a boxer is JKD. It is not. To simplify JKD down to this is absurd. What about all the NHB people, they evolved and include grappling and striking. Does this make them JKD.....?????  No. it makes them smarter but not JKD. 

For what it's worth.


----------



## ace (Oct 13, 2002)

Dude What is it that U are trying to say??

Blah Blah Blah?????

Traping is 1 rande in fighting.
Bruce new he had to beable to fight inall the ranges!

Yes when it comes to J.K.D
I do quote Bruce.
It seems to me that since he  started 
J.K.D. his words should mean something.

:fart: :fart: :fart: :fart: 
:wavey:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2002)

*<<< Mod Warning >>
Keep the conversation polite and respectful. 

Please be considerate when using the smilies.

<< >>*


----------



## ace (Oct 13, 2002)

:wavey:


----------



## IFAJKD (Oct 19, 2002)

Ace: Not too sure who you are or what your background is but My message is obvious. AND respectful. I suggest you do the same. As for your questions on my meaning.....I am glad you quote Bruce Lee. I too think he should be utilized for everything he taught. I also see more people who have never thought it through for themselves and have never really understood what he was teaching. These people then quote Bruce Lee and have no clue what they are really saying. NOR can they utilize the techniques they think they have. Thy read but don't study and subsequently they see a narrow picture. (thinking they have the big picture) A challenge on perspective.


----------



## ace (Oct 19, 2002)

Mines posted all over the Place 
Just look in the other forums.

Im a Cross Trainer  I've done a fiew  Different M.A.

I am limited nor Bound to anything

I have done MMA, FMA, Wrestling , Submisson Grappling
 JKD/ Mauy Thai  (same group) a little Boxing, Ju Jitsu ( USJJF )

I love Martial Arts  

MMA is the one im consintrating on
The most.  

Bruce is a great Exampel 
Of a Martial Artist
><
:idea: :wavey:


----------



## IFAJKD (Oct 24, 2002)

On that note dude, I couldn't agree more. Sounds like you are on a great path


----------



## ace (Oct 24, 2002)

Im workin hard at it.

:cheers:


----------



## sammy3170 (Oct 26, 2002)

I have already asked this question and the answers are still the same.    Lets say that Bruce taught Dan Inosanto.  Dan then added some of his own stuff and left out some that didn't work for him.  Dan then taught Paul Vunak.  Paul took what Dan taught him and added some stuff and removed some stuff then taught someone else.  How long is it going to take for this 'art' to not even remotely resemble the method bruce lee used to fight?   If people have trained in a lot of different styles, even if one of them is JKD why don't they come up with their own system?  Are they just cashing in on the Bruce Lee name?

I was going to say more but for now I'll leave it there.


Cheers
Sammy


----------



## bob919 (Oct 27, 2002)

JKD the martial art is just like any martial art geared toward one person or a group of people 

JKD the principles is universal theses are the thingseveryone should learn 

basic techniques 
loads of principles and learning how to use them in any situation


----------



## sammy3170 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bob919 _
> 
> *JKD the martial art is just like any martial art geared toward one person or a group of people
> 
> ...



Thats fine but my point is that lets say what your instructor teaches you and calls JKD may not be the same as what another JKD instructor teaches his students.   At least with a certain style of karate for example you can go from one place to another and techniques and katas from the same styles will be the same.  If JKD goes on the premise of taking what is useful etc etc then how is it standardised?  It then would just seem to me to be the use a  name for financial benefit with no real link to Bruce Lee. 

Please don't take this the wrong way I'm just trying to find out answers to questions I've had that no one could answer

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 29, 2002)

The thing is, JKD was never meant to be a concrete system or style.  There are concepts that every JKD should learn, but the whole point was to find the student's personal 'style'.  With this in mind, every high level JKD player should be different from one another, as they'll have individual strengths and weaknesses to play from.

In this manner, JKD is standardized, and it is not standardized.  Certain concepts, drills, and techniques will be taught as a root to work from (which will vary depending on the JKD lineage).  However, ultimately the teacher should be showing the student how to best develop themselves as an individual in regards to the martial arts.

This is one of the potential problems with JKD.  By way of example, I could go from a PFS school (headed by Paul Vunak), then go to a school run by one of Lamar Davis's students.  Unlike a traditional system, the material may very well be vastly different from school to school.

The best thing you can really do is you are researching this in hopes of taking up JKD is to first check if the instructor has valid certification.  If this is so, they instructor should have no qualms about getting you in contact with people who can verify his/her lineage.  Once done, just try out a class or two and see if it's for you.  See if the instruction fits what you thought JKD was, but more importantly, see if it's fun.

Cthulhu


----------



## bob919 (Oct 30, 2002)

jkd is not supposed to be standardized  all JKD instructers should describe the main principles and the techniques but the students have to train themselves if they dont the JKD will be empty for them


----------



## MNKaliGroupRayW (Nov 12, 2002)

> I have already asked this question and the answers are still the same. Lets say that Bruce taught Dan Inosanto. Dan then added some of his own stuff and left out some that didn't work for him. Dan then taught Paul Vunak. Paul took what Dan taught him and added some stuff and removed some stuff then taught someone else. How long is it going to take for this 'art' to not even remotely resemble the method bruce lee used to fight? If people have trained in a lot of different styles, even if one of them is JKD why don't they come up with their own system? Are they just cashing in on the Bruce Lee name?



I am lucky to have the ability to train at a JKD/JunFan school in Minneapolis, MN. At the Minneapolis Kali group we study Inosanto methods of Kali and Silat, Mechado BJJ, TBA Thai Boxing under Ajarn Chai Surisute plus numerous visiting seminar insturctors like Francis Fong in Wing Chung/ Jun Fan Kung Fu, Bill McGrath of Pikiti-Tirsia Kali, Eric Paulson of Combat Submission Wrestling, Ibu Rita Suwanda of Mande Muda Pencak Silat and many more. I can't speak about Paul Vunak, because I only know him by reputation and his media materials, but I can tell you my experiences with Mr. Inosanto.

Mr. Inosanto, whether he is teaching Philipino Kali or Jun Fan Kung Fu, always sites the sources of his training and techniques! It takes a huge amount of organizational effort to maintain the integrity of the arts he has learned while incorporating and disseminating decades of mixed martial arts experience. But that is the respect and honor he shows the teachers who took the time to teach him. 

Those of you who have been in the arts long enough to see the many simularities in the core movements of unrelated arts can attest to the complicated notion of keeping the differences, or appreciating the subtle differences of similar techniques. Mr. Inosanto has the personal collection of matterial that he and Bruce Lee developed together in the time they were together. He has always maintained the Jun Fan corriculum in its entirety along side the other arts practiced at his school. It is not Dan Inosanto teaching Dan's version of Jun Fan. It is Dan teaching and preserving Bruce Lee's Jun Fan. It is also Dan, and his other instructors teaching Kali, Thai Boxing, Shoot Wrestling, BJJ, among others. What is Dan's personal JKD? You would have to see his whole carreer at once, and see that it looks like a living growing process of learning -that is what he feels JKD is to him and was to Bruce Lee too. His JKD/Jun Fan experience is an obvious influence on him, and he has shared his experiences with us in seminars many times. Did Mr. Inosanto stop his learning process as soon as Bruce died? Of course not! Paul Vunak also rooted his beginings in a strong Jun Fan backround and went his own direction with it. 

As for cashing in on Bruce Lee's name, I cannot think of anyone who charishes the Lee legacy more. To my knowledge Dan's Instructors to this day do not use the JKD name in their titles or names of their schools because Bruce had expressed a desire to keep his art personal and non-commercial before he passed away. Dan logged more training time, demoed more, and holds more certification from Bruce Lee than ANY person alive. And yet he will not market himself as a JKD school! There are JKD schools out there using a name based only on the premise of reading Bruce Lee books! Now that's commercialization! 

If I had the right, I would almost encourage Mr. Inosanto to loosen his policy on using the JKD name. I feel the vacume left in the JKD world has allowed less than qualified individuals to fill the demand that has continued to grow. But I am sure it is something he worries little about, because he is busy with the journey he and his students are taking everyday to become more complete fighters and better individuals.

Thats just my personal experience on the matter, and it is a short one, just the last four years of training at the MKG. And I am of course a  big fan of Bruce Lee and Dan Inosanto so I have read most books available on the subject. I encourage you to read both mens biographies and descide for yourselves!

Good Training!

Ray


Absolute JKD and MKG Arts


----------



## sammy3170 (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MNKaliGroupRayW _
> 
> *I am lucky to have the ability to train at a JKD/JunFan school in Minneapolis, MN. At the Minneapolis Kali group we study Inosanto methods of Kali and Silat, Mechado BJJ, TBA Thai Boxing under Ajarn Chai Surisute plus numerous visiting seminar insturctors like Francis Fong in Wing Chung/ Jun Fan Kung Fu, Bill McGrath of Pikiti-Tirsia Kali, Eric Paulson of Combat Submission Wrestling, Ibu Rita Suwanda of Mande Muda Pencak Silat and many more. I can't speak about Paul Vunak, because I only know him by reputation and his media materials, but I can tell you my experiences with Mr. Inosanto.
> 
> ...



I'd heard that Dan Inosanto didn't use the JKD name and my dig wasn't at him but at those whose only purpose in using the name is to make a dollar

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## MNKaliGroupRayW (Nov 13, 2002)

> If JKD goes on the premise of taking what is useful etc etc then how is it standardised? It then would just seem to me to be the use a name for financial benefit with no real link to Bruce Lee.



You raise a good point that most people think about. From what I have come to understand, you can't just use the concept of  "take what is useful" and run with it. It is a concept that takes great amounts of self awareness and experience to utilize propperly. One could miss invaluable insights, or really useful components of an art, if they give up to early on an art just because it is hard to learn and doesn't seem to work for them. A fully grounded base corriculum provides the foundation for fighting skills, then the mature fighter can see what areas he or she can explore and excell in. That is the concept applied, not misused or misunderstood.

But here is the where the debate begins, what is the best core corriculum to start from? For us we use the Jun Fan arts, with Kali and Thai boxing. Dan was encouraged by Bruce to explore his heritage in the Filipino MAs, and the coincidence of it is that the FMA are VERY complimentary to Chinese arts like Wing Chung Kung Fu. Where Bruce modified his Wing Chung to be more mobile and utilize boxing striking fundamentals, the filipino boxing arts also use trapping and boxing strikes, with an emphasis on checking or accounting for the free hand and manipulating body position for supperior effect. And while I believe Thai round kicks were included in the 2nd Jun Fan teaching corriculum by Bruce, later after Bruces passing, Dan met Ajarn Chai Sirusute, a Thai Boxing Champion and coach. After training with him, he was impressed at the caliber of training and the rapid results in physical attributes and skill acquisisition it can bestow upon a fighter. So a natural progression occured where Kali and Thai were taught along side the Jun Fan. While ground work and standing grappling has existed in the Jun Fan corriculum, and was adequate for dealing with a non-grappler, it took specialized focus to compete with the grappling skills of opponents in the late 80's and 90's so we have sought the best grapplers for training (BJJ, Shoot wrestling and others). 

Others feel they should train in only the Jun Fan arts as done by Bruce. (Often referred to as Original JKD) That is cool, you can be a really compitent fighter with those tools too. And it is historically important to preserve and cherish that legacy. You have no doubts of its authenticity, or accuracy; and you can see direct link back to Bruce Lee. But most arts and Jun Fan/JKD in particular has shown an evolution and adaptation to changes and improvements in fighting technology and methodology. So would Lee Jun Fan have stayed the same as the 60's and 70's, doubtful.

And today you have gyms teaching JKD philosophy and little or nothing of the original techniques. One in particular began as a concepts type gym, couldn't get acredited, or didn't want to be acredited,  so went its own way teaching their own curiculum based on the arts they think work. In their own words "The majority of our training now revolves around boxing, wrestling, and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, all of which has been adapted to work together, and in the street." They spout warnings not to trust sifu's, guru's or sensei's, and no man needs to be certified to be an instructor or coach. They appear to want to coach performance over tradition in the name of JKD. (I agree!) Do they take shortcuts because they couldn't hack getting certified by anyone else? Or are they more efficient? I don't know, I have never met them on the mat or ring. Would I name my gym after a trade mark Lee Jun Fan technique, use his name more than ten times a page on my web site and claim to be my own man, would I go on making generalization criticisms of anyone else to try to make a name for myself, probably not. But you see my point.

If you want to be a fighter, you have to train. So start somewhere, hell, anywhere. Test what you learn if you want it to work for you. If you consider yourself a JKD man and follow the philosophy, cool. If you want historically accurate Bruce Lee training, you have to go to the source. But ultimately you will find it is the workout and the results not the style that you will love the most! So I care less about who does what, and what it is called until I find myself needing to address an opportunity for growth in my own training. Then I seek out an experienced source to fill that need.

Ray

Absolute JKD and MKG Arts


----------

